# 33 gallon tank bracing?



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Just acquired a 33 gallon (not sure if it's a 30 gallon breeder). Dimensions are 36" L x 18" W x12" H. My dad is concerned that tank may need center bracing added. Tank has plastic rim on top and bottom. We will be using this as a rearing tank for African fry.

I would appreciate some insight from the forum veterans.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Brandon: You can silicone a 6mm glass centre brace in quite easily, turn the tank up side down on 2 pieces of 2x4 wood and measure front to back glass panels - 1/16". 
Get the glass cut at a glass shop make it at least 3" wide minimum, while the tank is upside down lay it in resting on the plastic top rim and silicone it to the front and rear panels. allow 24 hours to cure before you use it. Cheers laurie


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

I've got the same size tank and it doesn't have the centre brace on it. i always fill mine a little past the black rim and i notice it looks like it bends...so, i think bracing it would definitely help. what kind of africans do you have?


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I have a couple of 33 gal. Tanks without center braces and they are fine,I don't notice any bowing.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Dad's thinking of building a canopy for tank. Would that provide the needed structural support if the canopy had 2 cross joint at the 1 ft and 2 ft mark? He's paranoid about having 33 gal of water in the family room.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There's really no center brace needed for something that small. I know 40 gallon breeders don't have center braces either. I'm pretty sure only 55 gallons and up use centre braces, but I could be wrong. Oh, my 46 bowfront does have a centre brace, but it's a flimsy piece of plastic, unlike the heavy plastic brace on my 125.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for all your wisdom.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

hate to rez this topic, but as i have 3 of the same tanks mentioned i want to know at what amount of bowing should i worry about bowing. Right now its bowing about a quarter inch


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

l just put a brace in my 135gal tank. it was way easier to do it on it's side rather than upside down. in my opinion, a 33gal tank shouldn't need a brace. but this is what l was told about my 135gal. for a boost of confidence "peice of mind" l put one in anyways, as should you. 33gal of water on the living room floor would be a bad thing. l got my glass cut at Coquitlam Glass just off Kingsway in Poco 
604-464-0522. they did a great job. after you have the glass this is a 10min job. l used clamps for a tight fit. and GE #1 door and window silicone. l still have some extra if you are in need. l have all the equipment still out if you want to borrow. 
RAY "AKA Discusdude"


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

if this works, there is a lot of good ideas. this was my post before l installed the brace.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/bowing-tank-center-30044/


----------

